# Where to buy bow sling leather yoke?



## Snoman6115 (Sep 29, 2010)

i doubt you culd buy them pre made like that. you can use jsut leather belt blank material, im not sure of another way to punch the holes then a leather punch though


----------



## polarisfctyrcr1 (Oct 18, 2010)

yea I know you would need the punch, I wonder where the best place to buy scrap that's thick enough?


----------



## Dorafo (Mar 2, 2008)

if ya looking to buy some leather tandy leather is the best bet they might even have scrap

and you have a pm


----------



## Razorbak (May 26, 2004)

if you want..i can make them up for you...i have all the stuff to do them..real cheap


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

polarisfctyrcr1 said:


> yea I know you would need the punch, I wonder where the best place to buy scrap that's thick enough?


I've got some already made up, PM me with how many you need and I'll get you a price.


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/search/searchresults/4125-25.aspx?feature=Product_3&kw=practice

i use these precut pieces

use a 5/16" no. 12 hole punch also from tandy and a few critter stamps

http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/...3777-12.aspx?feature=Product_7&kw=5/16"+punch

and use their leather dye other the leather drys from stamping

http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/home/department/leather-dye/2600-05.aspx?feature=Product_11

hope this helps.. 

Dave


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

you can get a belt blank from ebay for like $5 and the punch for around the same price...you could probably get 12-15 yokes out of one belt...I was intimidated by the leather brackets when I started doing my slings...could never get the angles quite right, different designs, etc. etc....once you do one or two, you'll be flying through them and wonder why you haven't been doing them like that since the beginning

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRETcsua0OA


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

Iceman2383 said:


> you can get a belt blank from ebay for like $5 and the punch for around the same price...you could probably get 12-15 yokes out of one belt...I was intimidated by the leather brackets when I started doing my slings...could never get the angles quite right, different designs, etc. etc....once you do one or two, you'll be flying through them and wonder why you haven't been doing them like that since the beginning
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRETcsua0OA


Ice beat me to it. Belt blanks are the way to go. I already had a set of punches and some dye, I made 6 or seven and still have some leather left over.


----------



## godsadoptedson (May 26, 2013)

How much do you charge? would need a few of them like over 10


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Look on the bay for pre made


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

I sell the leather mounting brackets. I have either Black or Brown... they are approximately 3/16"-5/16" thick. The Black is a little thicker/stiffer than the Brown I currently have in stock. I can do $3.50 each plus $2 shipping. I can do $3 each on 10 or more (+$2 shipping).

If anyone is interested, just pm me with the quantity you'd like, as well as an email address, and I can send an invoice.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250990663437?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Invisible Man (Jan 22, 2012)

Weber Slings Makes the nicest stuff Ive found. Do a search on ebay. He will custom make what ever you want. I contact him at [email protected] he ships the same day.


----------

